# Pax refused to confirm name



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front. 
"Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile. 
"You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason. 
"That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger." 
"Oh... Uh... I'm going to cancel." 
"Okay, have a nice day." 
She doesn't cancel, so I park and wait out the 5 minutes, pretty pissed off that I won't get my long pick up fee. But I did! Five minutes later, I cancel and get $7.46. I look at the fare breakdown, saw that she got charged $9.95 ?
Best ride ever! I got paid for my time and gas and I didn't have to deal with some stuck up ***** who calls herself "Princess." 
Now, as a woman, I understand how some women can be a little wary around male Uber drivers. I'm not saying it's right, but I understand where they're coming from. But I was really surprised that she was sketched out by me, a 5'4" 29-year-old woman. Whatever. I wonder how much money in cancel fees she ended up with before finding an idiot driver who she felt comfortable with...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cancellation fees are even sweeter when they come from someone with a name like Princess.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Pickup premium cancels are the best .. specially if it was all highway miles ..

If you get a pickup premium notify with a ping
always remember if you get to cancel it’s cancel fee + miles + minutes

after 10 min actually ..


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I’d be like “Well if you see Princess, tell her thank you for the free money”


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Right? Like how would I know YOUR name? Since I have no picture of you, or the picture of you looks like a poodle, I'm not going to assume that whomever tries to open my door is the right person. I've had a few people at the airport and at least one at a hotel jump in my car before they realized they were in the wrong vehicle. I have A name, it's up to you, the passenger, to confirm it is the correct name. Good call on the cancel.

Someone is dispensing some pretty bad advice.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Right? Like how would I know YOUR name? Since I have no picture of you, or the picture of you looks like a poodle, I'm not going to assume that whomever tries to open my door is the right person. I've had a few people at the airport and at least one at a hotel jump in my car before they realized they were in the wrong vehicle. I have A name, it's up to you, the passenger, to confirm it is the correct name. Good call on the cancel.
> 
> Someone is dispensing some pretty bad advice.


It's because of that girl who died who got into the fake Uber car .. the companies then put ads out to ask the driver What's my name? Then they started a hashtag trend for it without even considering all the tools a rider has already to verify ..


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

There have been some stupid news stories about women getting into the wrong cars which advised women to ask the driver to tell them their names so as to confirm that they have the right car. 

Of course, as has already been noted, the rider already has plenty of information about what car they're supposed to be looking for, but they're typically too lazy to take the simple steps required to check these things. 

Instead, they're being advised to demand that the driver give the rider's name; since this is the only information that the driver has to help ensure his or her safety, this amounts to attaching no value at all to the driver's safety so that the rider doesn't have to be slightly inconvenienced by checking the information they already have.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You can also ask them for the destination before swiping.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

You handled it perfectly.? Some pax are just stupid beyond words, and you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> You can also ask them for the destination before swiping.


I have had to do that because if the USC incident. I ask for the exact address they put in. And if I don't buy their story I ask what's my name.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Back in the old days when rideshare does not even exist, taking a taxi is the only option whenever I attended parties with my princess costume that came with a little crown. It is too embarrassing to only walk to the underground station which was just across the street where I lived...

I can still recall all drivers who drove me were printed with [email protected]@@@ on their faces.... I never have the courage to call myself "Princess".:rollseyes:

How many miles did you drive to get the $7.46? It doesn't seem to be a wise business decision taking long pickup IMHO.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Right? Like how would I know YOUR name? Since I have no picture of you, or the picture of you looks like a poodle, I'm not going to assume that whomever tries to open my door is the right person. I've had a few people at the airport and at least one at a hotel jump in my car before they realized they were in the wrong vehicle. I have A name, it's up to you, the passenger, to confirm it is the correct name. Good call on the cancel.
> 
> Someone is dispensing some pretty bad advice.


Protip: LOCK YOUR DOORS!! Only open when confirmed pax and you feel safe to take the ride


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> You can also ask them for the destination before swiping.


That doesn't work because the driver is not shown the address until after swiping to start the trip.

You can do that... but only if you want reduced wait time pay when it turns out not to be your rider. And the possibility of a 1 star rating and no cancellation fee if your true rider is a no-show or accidentally put in a pickup address 10 miles from where zhe is actually at.

So I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

One possible solution: if they are the ones that ordered the ride, ask them to open the passenger app on their phone


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

On my app, I can cancel after swiping to see the address, and as long as I haven't moved about 200' it allows me to do so.

Sure, I lose a shuffle, but it's super rare it comes to that.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Perfect no-show. Since she didn't know the AH name, you were there for someone else, who didn't show.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> On my app, I can cancel after swiping to see the address, and as long as I haven't moved about 200' it allows me to do so.
> 
> Sure, I lose a shuffle, but it's super rare it comes to that.


This is true too. If you start ride and you don't move too far you can end ride and it will say do you want to cancel, and then you can do no show.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This is true too. If you start ride and you don't move too far you can end ride and it will say do you want to cancel, and then you can do no show.


Won't the rider be able to rate? Lose fee?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope. Riders don't rate trips cancelled by driver's because they never occurred.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Some people can’t think for themselves. They read somewhere that the driver should know their name, and they don’t think past that. It’s too much trouble for them to think past that. I’ve run into this from time to time, and yes, some of them will go and cancel for you. One woman said, well since you’re getting an attitude I guess I’ll give you my name. I should have canceled on her right there. I took her for a ride and she downrated me. From now on when any woman gives me that response that I’m supposed to provide all the names, I’ve got a real twitchy cancel finger.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is really the companies fault. 5 years ago they should have provided a 30 second training video to pax as they signed up for an account. Very simple and have a simple set protocol i.e. state your name and ask driver for theirs. Now how hard would that be? They still don't have an official set of instructions.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> This is really the companies fault. 5 years ago they should have provided a 30 second training video to pax as they signed up for an account. Very simple and have a simple set protocol i.e. state your name and ask driver for theirs. Now how hard would that be? They still don't have an official set of instructions.


That .. or even just a simple checkbox and simple reminder

YOUR RIDE HAS ARRIVED

IMPORTANT: CONFIRMATION
[ ] walk around and confirm: CA Plate: CCXL147, Toyota RAV4, Blue

... would cost even less $ to code in app interface ..

u/l can easily make it clear, like how they send those prewritten auto texts to riders, that the driver will be asking you to confirm your name, please confirm their car on confirmation page

This'll maybe add like 30 seconds. A minute for the extra stupid

but save and dodge a lot of headache

Anything beyond is solely incompetence and stupidity on the rider .. we cant hold their hand and try and change their diaper

lol but doubt Uber will want to make anything simple


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front.
> "Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> ...


I've also experienced Pax's reacting oddly when asked what their name was. It's like the same reaction I get a lot of times when I ask people where they're going. 
It seems a lot of people figure we're the driver. We should know all these things in advance.
That's why I prefer to ask them now what is the name of their driver.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front.
> "Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> ...


Excellent ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> How many miles did you drive to get the $7.46? It doesn't seem to be a wise business decision taking long pickup IMHO.


8.63 miles, mostly highway. It was around 1pm and crazy slow. And I have Uber Pro so I knew it was going to be about a 25 minute trip. It ended up working out great, so no regrets here.



Uberisfuninlv said:


> One possible solution: if they are the ones that ordered the ride, ask them to open the passenger app on their phone


I could've done that but when I asked her for her name and had to explain why, she was the one who said she wanted to cancel.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I've printed this out and hand it to them.




If you're not going to tell me your name, then I have to assume you're not the one who requested the ride.

This is to protect the person who did request this ride from someone stealing it by using the "same my name" scam and responding to the driver saying the passengers name with "yep, that's me" and getting in and stealing a free ride from you who requested it.

Having the rider confirm their name to the driver is the only way drivers can protect riders from having their Uber/Lyft stolen by these "say my name" scammers.

Confirming your name to the driver is just like riders getting confirmation of the driver's name, picture and license plate, which of course protects riders from getting in the wrong car.

I'm sure you understand that given you look like a smart and reasonable person, and are not a person who would try to steal a ride. But again, after you have confirmed my name, picture and license plate to confirm you have the right car, I need you to confirm the name of the person who requested it in order for me to know I have the right rider. Thank you."


----------



## Stephanie90016 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front.
> "Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> ...


I don't move the vehicle until they confirm who they are and where were going. Usually gets them to speak up


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> the companies then put ads out to ask the driver What's my name?


I usually tell them, I don't know your name because I have no photo of you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> "Oh... Uh... I'm going to cancel."
> ...


You handled it correctly. Even one of the Uber Trolls thinks that you did, so you must have done something correctly. Do be on the lookout for the rest of the Uber Trolls, Uber Shills, Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Brownie Scouts who will insist that you should have hauled Princess, anyhow.

When the Fourth Estate and the TNCs started to tell the public to make the driver give his name, once more, both showed just how ignorant they are of this business. Back in the days of radio dispatch, we used to tell the drivers to make the customer give the name. You do not pull up and say to someone who approaches the cab:

"Is your name George?"

(It *is NOW*!)

Original Poster has the idea. You tell the customer your name. The customer can look on the application to see your name, your licence number and make/model of the vehicle. The customer then tells you his or her name. Finally, once you open the trip, you verify the destination. If the customer does not confirm the destination, have him change it in-application before you move a wheel. If nothing else, tell him that you need the correct destination in-application so that the Jippy Yess can navigate. Since the customers already know that TNC drivers do not know where they are going, anyhow, they will buy this.

On X or Lyft, if you get the incorrect customer, you do not get paid. At least on Uber Taxi, if I get the incorrect customer, he can pay me cash or use the in-vehicle credit car terminal. If he has CURB, he can do Pair'n'Pay. If I am driving X/Lyft that day, I make sure that I get the correct customer.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> I usually tell them, I don't know your name because I have no photo of you.


THATS another situation

It needs to be addressed that riders should have pictures

Real pictures, not that fake filter shit you get every couple riders


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> It's because of that girl who died who got into the fake Uber car ...


Has it been officially confirmed the guy was trying to impersonating an Uber? Or is that just an assumption? From what I hear, there was no Uber trade dress anywhere on the car. If someone was deliberately trying to deceive people, they would have most likely made an attempt to look like an Uber.

Someone on here stated the driver pulled over thinking the girl on the corner was a prostitute and he was pulling over to pick her up. 
This makes a lot of sense but the media reporting he was a fake Uber makes a better headline than reporting "girl gets into car of guy looking for prostitute". And by the looks of the guy, this is more believable than the Uber-impersonator story.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Got a ping last night while on another ride with destination filter set. It was 15 minutes away but on my way so I took it. The ride I was on asked if he could add stops and handed me $25 cash, I say no problem. I got to the second ping like 25 minutes later and no show. $15 free money


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

There are like almost zero stories of female uber drivers being deviant in the news, so the fact that she was tripping means she was really being a princess for sure. I know the whole thing of sometimes women just want to be *****es to another woman, so could have been that.

At minimum being confrontational just for the sake of it. Which means once you get her in the car it's backseat driving and take me to taco bell and everything inbetween.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Scott.Sul said:


> Has it been officially confirmed the guy was trying to impersonating an Uber? Or is that just an assumption? From what I hear, there was no Uber trade dress anywhere on the car. If someone was deliberately trying to deceive people, they would have most likely made an attempt to look like an Uber.
> 
> Someone on here stated the driver pulled over thinking the girl on the corner was a prostitute and he was pulling over to pick her up.
> This makes a lot of sense but the media reporting he was a fake Uber makes a better headline than reporting "girl gets into car of guy looking for prostitute". And by the looks of the guy, this is more believable than the Uber-impersonator story.


Well it was confirmed she ordered a ride through Uber .. but I never read anything about her being a prostitute

so no one really knows bro, until a confession is made or there's more evidence .. still a ongoing case

I do believe there are stupid sickos who won't even get a fake trade dress though


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If you're really trying to do the worst, there's really no need to get a trade dress. I think at least a couple of the stories I've heard where female pax got got, the Uber driver didn't have a trade dress or didn't even actually work for Uber.

Now that it's a thing for people to jump in random cars to get rides (well at least long since the hitch hiking days), any old guy can just sit long enough at a bar in the city and some woman will likely eventually jump in your car. Maybe put your hazards on or yell out the window for added effect. In DC I've even had people just ask me if I can be their Uber ride. Maybe because they're just that tired of looking for their Ubers or whatever. 

As far as girls jumping in these cars, it will most likely be one that is plenty of drinks in as they will care the least about their safety. One of them will eventually get impatient that their Uber isn't there yet or just start to assume the next car that rolls up looks like what's on their phone and then they jump in. There's always the guy who just throws his drunk catch for the night in your car with the Uber that he orders her, but he's probably drunk too so he's not going to care if the right Uber rolled up for his lady.

Rideshare has made this stuff too easy to happen. The main problem is the people it's going to happen to at most are the ones that are going to be too drunk to be a princess and grill the driver about shit. Which any way if some princess at WalMart is on some "what's my name" type shit I'm driving off with a shuffle. Another ant can go through your protocol there's always another ant.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't have to deal with some stuck up @@@@@ who calls herself "Princess."


My Significant Other used to work with a woman whose name (and I'm not making this up) was "Precious." Notice that I didn't say that Precious worked. She was too good for that.

The only thing I would have done differently in your original post was to say "You need to tell me the name that's on the account."

There's a slight chance she was confusing wanting her name with your actually wanting to confirm that she's the person who the ride was for.

She might have a different name on her account. Or someone else ("Precious") may have requested the ride for her.

Isn't that just "precious"? LOL


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Some people can't think for themselves. They read somewhere that the driver should know their name, and they don't think past that. It's too much trouble for them to think past that. I've run into this from time to time, and yes, some of them will go and cancel for you. One woman said, well since you're getting an attitude I guess I'll give you my name. I should have canceled on her right there. I took her for a ride and she downrated me. From now on when any woman gives me that response that I'm supposed to provide all the names, I've got a real twitchy cancel finger.


Call me a cranky old man, but if I get any attitude at all before a ride, it's not happening. I don't need or want your money that bad. If I get attitude at all during a ride, and this includes snide comments about navigation, the best you can hope for is a quiet ride and a star for a gift at the end. The customer service policies of the 1900's don't work in the 2000's.

Oh, and GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@ariel5466 As everyone wrote, you did the right thing.

i had a similar situation Memorial Day wknd. That Fri, about 5pm, I'm waiting in a parking lot for a rider I assumed was male based on the name.

Three woman come to my car and tell me I'm their driver. I ask them to please give me the name the ride is for. One woman, who is younger but larger than me, shouts, "You're supposed to say my name. I don't want to get murdered." It was ridiculous and embarrassing!

I don't say the name because again I'm showing a guys name. I'm also at a busy restaurant/bar. Her friend then tells her to be quiet ,and she says says my name, so I then say the riders name. As they're getting into my car, the guy comes out. He was with them.

Had the friend not said my name I was ready to cancel. It was busy so no need to waste time on an obnoxious, rude rider.

As you know, I'm a woman driver so I'd imagine how nuts the woman would've been if I were a man. 



welikecamping said:


> if I get any attitude at all before a ride, it's not happening.


Ditto


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> @ariel5466 As everyone wrote, you did the right thing.
> 
> i had a similar situation Memorial Day wknd. That Fri, about 5pm, I'm waiting in a parking lot for a rider I assumed was male based on the name.
> 
> ...


sad ..

I blame everyone in all rideshare corporate offices for pushing the whats my name movement and leaving all drivers in a corner because of one guy ..

Not one 6 figure salaried person was able to mention that maybe we should focus on the info we already give the rider ..


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It took them 4 focus groups, 2 executive board meetings and a board of directors meeting to decide it too.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> It took them 4 focus groups, 2 executive board meetings and a board meeting to decide it too.


 I believe it

what a joke


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I used to get all hung up on this stuff, lecturing the pax and so forth. Honestly I don't think some of them think it through like we have. So this is my protocol, keeping in mind that my market is relatively small/slow and it's pretty obvious who my pax is:

- I don't initiate the conversation about names. That way I can tailor my response as detailed below. Often times names are NEVER exchanged and I just confirm destination verbally before we start. That way if it's the wrong pax I'll know pretty quickly, unless they are super scammers who just happen to be going where my real pax is going...unlikely.

- If they greet me by my name, which they often do, I'll turn around and say "and you must be ___!". That way we've both said the other person's name.

- If they ask "whom are you picking up?" I will oblige their little Say My Name deal, but then I ask "who's driving you?" and I've never had one refuse to say my name.

- If they introduce themselves by name, which is rare, I'll introduce myself by name as well.

- The problem comes in if you've already introduced yourself by name, and then they demand you say their name too, so you have literally nothing to identify a liar with.

So to re-iterate, when a pax wants to play the name game, I let them initiate it, and then we either both say our own name or we both say each other's name. I think there have been a couple of times in which I initiated the name game which rubbed someone the wrong way and resulted in a bad rating.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I used to get all hung up on this stuff, lecturing the pax and so forth. Honestly I don't think some of them think it through like we have. So this is my protocol, keeping in mind that my market is relatively small/slow and it's pretty obvious who my pax is:
> 
> - I don't initiate the conversation about names. That way I can tailor my response as detailed below. Often times names are NEVER exchanged and I just confirm destination verbally before we start. That way if it's the wrong pax I'll know pretty quickly, unless they are super scammers who just happen to be going where my real pax is going...unlikely.
> 
> ...


that's smart too bro


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Here I. Phoenix for the TPC Waste Management golf chaos Uber did a cool trick. Pax ordered ride and got a PIN number. They provided pin to driver and boom, trip popped up. Now this was down in a holding lot where pax went to next car in line. But similar could be done so BOTH parties know they have the right pax/driver.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You handled it correctly. Even one of the Uber Trolls thinks that you did, so you must have done something correctly. Do be on the lookout for the rest of the Uber Trolls, Uber Shills, Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Brownie Scouts who will insist that you should have hauled Princess, anyhow.
> 
> When the Fourth Estate and the TNCs started to tell the public to make the driver give his name, once more, both showed just how ignorant they are of this business. Back in the days of radio dispatch, we used to tell the drivers to make the customer give the name. You do not pull up and say to someone who approaches the cab:
> 
> ...


One of the Uber trolls liked your post, priceless!!!

Btw, I know which one lol.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> My Significant Other used to work with a woman whose name (and I'm not making this up) was "Precious." Notice that I didn't say that Precious worked. She was too good for that.
> 
> The only thing I would have done differently in your original post was to say "You need to tell me the name that's on the account."
> 
> ...


A friend of mine worked with a woman whose first and middle names were Queen Victoria. She had a sister that was named Queen Elizabeth.

Seriously.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^There was a kid in my high school named King David II. His father was King David I.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^There was a kid in my high school named King David II. His father was King David I.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Too bad we never got the chance to introduce them to Queen V. and Queen E.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok jokes aside, I’ve figured out the perfect way to handle this that keeps both parties safe.

As soon as you get to the pin and you see someone approach who you think is your ride, minimize the Uber app into the background. What you say is “Hi I’m so and so. What’s your name just to confirm I’m picking up the right person”?

If it’s a different name then say, did someone else order the ride for you? Who ordered the ride? If they don’t say the right name then it’s not the right person. All this of course before you unlock the doors. Just remember the name of who you are picking up. By keeping it minimized they can’t see who you are picking up and pretend to be them. Pretty safeguarded and fool proof if you ask me ✌


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If they won’t tell you there name you CAN call them and see if they awnser while they are staring at them.

But yes the “what’s my name” campaign is hilarious and I can’t even begin to guess how many cancel fees


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I used to get all hung up on this stuff, lecturing the pax and so forth. Honestly I don't think some of them think it through like we have. So this is my protocol, keeping in mind that my market is relatively small/slow and it's pretty obvious who my pax is:
> 
> - I don't initiate the conversation about names. That way I can tailor my response as detailed below. Often times names are NEVER exchanged and I just confirm destination verbally before we start. That way if it's the wrong pax I'll know pretty quickly, unless they are super scammers who just happen to be going where my real pax is going...unlikely.
> 
> ...


If you confirm by the address, what are you going to do when it turns out to be the wrong pax? Now you've started the ride, and if the real pax shows up, they will want to know why.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If they won't tell you there name you CAN call them and see if they awnser while they are staring at them.
> 
> But yes the "what's my name" campaign is hilarious and I can't even begin to guess how many cancel fees


Unless the ride was ordered by a friend.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> If you confirm by the address, what are you going to do when it turns out to be the wrong pax? Now you've started the ride, and if the real pax shows up, they will want to know why.


That has happened exactly one time in almost 4300 trips. And there were warning signs that I didn't heed, because I was a n00b.


----------



## ATC727 (Aug 2, 2015)

So is this Uber or lyft that pays long pick up? I don’t even know about it .. I don’t do this much?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ATC727 said:


> So is this Uber or lyft that pays long pick up? I don't even know about it .. I don't do this much?


Only Uber. Lyft doesn't care if you drive 20 minutes, no pick up premium.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 332903


Sunny days, sweeping the...clouds away!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front.
> "Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> ...


All you have to do is tell her that if she refuses to tell you her name that she is required to show you her phone to show that her app is correct and match it up with yours. It's BS but should be a rule, she may not know it's BS.

It may have been a case where someone ordered the ride for her and then they will dispute it and say they didn't order it. You an also say that you can tell her her name but you have to see her app, or you can always verify where she's going.

People are stupid and they think that you are supposed to tell them their name because stupid reporters who don't know how Uber works tells them that.

Like you said she should have your info and should match it, so maybe something else was up


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> All you have to do is tell her that if she refuses to tell you her name that she is required to show you her phone to show that her app is correct and match it up with yours. It's BS but should be a rule, she may not know it's BS.
> 
> It may have been a case where someone ordered the ride for her and then they will dispute it and say they didn't order it. You an also say that you can tell her her name but you have to see her app, or you can always verify where she's going.
> 
> ...


She was the one who said she wanted to cancel when I asked for her name. Apparently I look threatening ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> She was the one who said she wanted to cancel when I asked for her name. Apparently I look threatening ?


Must be the piercings. Get into a car with a pierced chick, next thing you know you're having a cool conversation.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Right? Like how would I know YOUR name? Since I have no picture of you, or the picture of you looks like a poodle, I'm not going to assume that whomever tries to open my door is the right person. I've had a few people at the airport and at least one at a hotel jump in my car before they realized they were in the wrong vehicle. I have A name, it's up to you, the passenger, to confirm it is the correct name. Good call on the cancel.
> 
> Someone is dispensing some pretty bad advice.


Media been telling passengers that Driver needs to confirm the passengers name -o:

And many passengers think we have their picture, as well.

Still don't change that OP is correct, passenger could have easily looked at license plate to confirm correct car.

But guess what. How much you bet that was not Princess, but her sister, and woman standing at pickup did not order the trip.

I just give them their name. Then confirm it's really them by asking what address for the destination is, before letting them in the car, if need be. :coolio:



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> There have been some stupid news stories about women getting into the wrong cars which advised women to ask the driver to tell them their names so as to confirm that they have the right car.
> 
> Of course, as has already been noted, the rider already has plenty of information about what car they're supposed to be looking for, but they're typically too lazy to take the simple steps required to check these things.
> 
> Instead, they're being advised to demand that the driver give the rider's name; since this is the only information that the driver has to help ensure his or her safety, this amounts to attaching no value at all to the driver's safety so that the rider doesn't have to be slightly inconvenienced by checking the information they already have.



Driver can call passenger and see if passenger's phone rings.
Driver can ask passenger to give the Driver's name.
Driver can ask, _What license plate number does app say will be on car picking you up? _(This one makes them fele a bit dumb ; )
Driver can ask that passenger show driver their Uber app with trip on it.



Disgusted Driver said:


> This is really the companies fault. 5 years ago they should have provided a 30 second training video to pax as they signed up for an account. Very simple and have a simple set protocol i.e. state your name and ask driver for theirs. Now how hard would that be? They still don't have an official set of instructions.


Unfortunately, that would scare off many people who want to think Uber is_ EzPz_ _push a button and go!_

Fuber does not care about passenger nor driver safety. They care about their IPO.



R3drang3r said:


> I've also experienced Pax's reacting oddly when asked what their name was. It's like the same reaction I get a lot of times when I ask people where they're going.
> It seems a lot of people figure we're the driver. We should know all these things in advance.
> *That's why I prefer to ask them now what is the name of their driver.*


PRO...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Driver can still confirm it is correct passenger by asking for Trip destination address (actually even better than 'John')
> Driver can call passenger and see if passenger's phone rings.
> Driver can ask passenger to give the Driver's name.
> Driver can ask, _What license plate number does app say will be on car picking you up? _(This one makes them fele a bit dumb ; )
> Driver can ask that passenger show driver their Uber app with trip on it.


These will usually work, of course, but they're not as good: the first one requires that you start the trip in order to confirm, and the others won't work if someone else has ordered the trip for the rider, so they _can't_ look at a phone. I would say that in my experience maybe 1 out of 5 trips is ordered for somebody other than the account holder.

There's no question, however, that they ought to be able to know their own name or the name of the person who ordered the ride for them. Although for some of these morons, even that much is questionable.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane.


FYI: Milking the long pick up is achieved by deliberately taking longer to get there. Like driving BELOW the speed limit or even stopping along the way.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I pulled up to a club one night (2am) and a guy approached my car with his girlfriend, he says, _Hi, I'm John... _My app had me picking up a 'John.' They get in back seat and it dawns on me, _'John' is a rather common name. _I ask him, _What driver name does your app give for me?

Mohamed, _he says. - Not me. He exits with a laugh just as the real 'John' walks up.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> These will usually work, of course, but they're not as good: the first one requires that you start the trip in order to confirm, and the others won't work if someone else has ordered the trip for the rider, so they _can't_ look at a phone. I would say that in my experience maybe 1 out of 5 trips is ordered for somebody other than the account holder.
> 
> There's no question, however, that they ought to be able to know their own name or the name of the person who ordered the ride for them. Although for some of these morons, even that much is questionable.


Agree on not starting Trip before knowing you have correct passenger. I deleted it from my original post/list. I've done over 7k trips and never taken wrong passenger. There are a number of ways to confirm it's correct passenger, before letting them in the car. Unfortunately, the ask passenger their name has been ruined by media putting out bad information.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Unfortunately, the ask passenger their name has been ruined by media putting out bad information.


It hasn't entirely _ruined_ it, but it's certainly made it a lot more annoying. However, the driver can still insist on "no name, no ride", and if they won't bother to use the information they already have, wait it out and get the show up fee for "rider not here". If they refuse to identify themselves, they aren't there!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> - The problem comes in if you've already introduced yourself by name, and then they demand you say their name too, so you have literally nothing to identify a liar with.
> 
> So to re-iterate, when a pax wants to play the name game, I let them initiate it, and then we either both say our own name or we both say each other's name. I think there have been a couple of times in which I initiated the name game which rubbed someone the wrong way and resulted in a bad rating.


In the rare case where I need to confirm it is correct passenger (Bar close; Event; Etc.) I actually do the opposite of the getting passenger's name. I'll actually greet them by the passenger name given. Then ask them what driver they are waiting for. This is especially helpful with female passengers that are taking the trip alone.

I stopped asking passenger name a couple of years ago, because it tends to put them on the defensive before even getting in the car. Perfecting other means for confirming it is right passenger has been good.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

You can generally get a rider to confirm their destination.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I once had 3 pings all at same location. 3 pax got in and assumed they were all my pax until one of them got a call from her driver looking for her. She assumed I was her driver because my car is silver just like her driver.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I greet them with an obviously incorrect name if I sense an attitude

Sometimes I give my sister's name

Funnest rides start with the person too busy to greet (usually on a pool) and when they hang up I confirm a fictitious name and destination, followed by customary greetings. I love to watch the other pax as the theatre unfolds.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> I greet them with an obviously incorrect name if I sense an attitude
> 
> Sometimes I give my sister's name
> 
> Funnest rides start with the person too busy to greet (usually on a pool) and when they hang up I confirm a fictitious name and destination, followed by customary greetings. I love to watch the other pax as the theatre unfolds.


DP HaHa of the Day!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Too bad we never got the chance to introduce them to Queen V. and Queen E.


Are you sure they were female?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "Is your name George?"
> 
> (It *is NOW*!)


I've actually done this to spot liars.

Let's say i'm looking for... Moonshine Sparkles

I roll up and someone asks me

"who are you looking for?"

"George, are you George?"

"Yes"

"Well i'm not here for you, George is just a name I made up on the spot"

OR if they ARE moonshine Sparkles...

"No i'm moonshine Sparkle and i ordered a cab"

There's also ANOTHER thing people pull when they are trying to steal a cab. "they already left, but i need a ride"

"Sure"

50/50 they left.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> In the rare case where I need to confirm it is correct passenger (Bar close; Event; Etc.) I actually do the opposite of the getting passenger's name. I'll actually greet them by the passenger name given. Then ask them what driver they are waiting for. This is especially helpful with female passengers that are taking the trip alone.


That's a really good idea!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So last week I rolled up on an ubertaxi ping,

"I'm Stevie, What's your name miss? I'm on a dispatched call"

"what's your license plate #?"

"Wait what?"

"What's your license plate #?"

"Miss, I don't have the faintest clue, i had to check the sticker on the glove box to even know what vehicle # i'm in today"


I LITERALLY had to put the car in park and check the license plate on the app to see what it was....


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I generally confirm the name. Once In awhile I forget. I don’t confirm regulars. 

The thankfully my market and drive times mean it is unlikely you will run into 2 parties that requested a ride and most of them are at the curb ready to go. 

Sometimes I feel like U/L are curating quality passengers, but it is probably a market based factor.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Most people get in my car without any concern for names. So I initiate the confirmation process by asking “what’s your name?” They usually respond with their name, and I say “hi I’m Zenuber.”

Maybe 30% of the time they get in and say “hi Zenuber”, and I say “hi, (their name).”

Sometimes when they get in and I ask their name - they pause, give me a sideways look of suspicion, and with a smirk and a defensive tone they slowly say “You tell me what my name is” I’ve figured out that this means they’ve read all the articles about how the driver is supposed to know their name. I think most drivers don’t bother asking, and they are accustomed to climbing into the car and going. But when someone like myself asks, it triggers a little alarm bell in their mind, and they do what the article tells them to do - reverse the question. So they ask, and await my response like they think they’ve caught me in a trap. But I’m not caught, and I quickly say their name. After which they resume getting in the car, but then I hit them with another quick reversal, “what’s your drivers name”. I always make sure to ask with the same smirk and tone of suspicion. It almost always stops them dead in their tracks. They suddenly find themselves caught in the same trap they had just unsuccessfully set for me. Their expression becomes a little frantic as they begin looking for my name on their phone. I love this game - very satisfying. 

And then there’s the final scenario. It’s the same as the last scenario, except when I ask “what’s your driver’s name?” They say “you tell me what your name is?” They actually think I have to give both names. This happens maybe once or twice a month. I have found no way to completely recover from this sort of confusion created by irresponsible reporting. I might be able to explain the correct confirmation process to them, and pry a name out of them, but not without creating resentment and mistrust. The ride will result in me getting downrated by the pax, and a tense ride. The only correct response to being asked to give both names, is to cancel the ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

When the pax gets in, if they don't identify I usually say, "Hi, you're Amy?" When she says yes that's sufficient for my purposes. Sure it's not foolproof but this is just driving Uber, not carrying around secret CIA documents.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front.
> "Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> ...


It's a little hard to believe Princess would be that paranoid but it's a strange strange world sometimes.

Of course I probably would have quickly cancelled the ride after seeing her Uber account name.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I have found no way to completely recover from this sort of confusion created by irresponsible reporting.


Yeah, I hear you.

Ask them for their destination. You can give them all the info they want, except for that one. If they can't give you the right destination, out they go, because they obviously aren't the correct rider.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

The last Princess I picked up was born a Prince.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I don’t go back and forth...I verify my name, if you give me that “ it doesn’t work like that, you are getting the window rolled up and a very close look at my plate and tailpipes..

Taa taa!!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front.
> "Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> ...


I dont like driving around empty. I woulda rolled up there and said hi princess. We woulda went on our merry way. Theres not enough time in the day to be blowing off paxes because of name games...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont like driving around empty. I woulda rolled up there and said hi princess. We woulda went on our merry way. Theres not enough time in the day to be blowing off paxes because of name games...


I take my safety very seriously and I follow the same protocol for every pax. It's served me well so far. Plus I wouldn't want to end up with the wrong pax. To each their own, but for me, if anyone has an issue with identifying themselves they can find another ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"I'm picking up someone who starts with the letter R."

"If you're not sure that I'm your driver, you should probably check my license plate. Go ahead, I'll wait."


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Call me a cranky old man, but if I get any attitude at all before a ride, it's not happening.


There have been a few Uber passengers who made the mistake of calling me minutes before I even arrived. The second I detect you are a festering problem by the tone of your voice on my phone, get ready to wait for another driver...because the cancel is a comin' real soon.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> "I'm picking up someone who starts with the letter R."
> 
> "If you're not sure that I'm your driver, you should probably check my license plate. Go ahead, I'll wait."


Honestly before Uber has push notifications to tell people to check the licenses (maybe they are on these forums?!) I would still check that first.

Always always check the make of the car, the color and the license before I approach.

When I do, I open the car door and say "hi, *insert driver's name here*

I'm horrible with pronouncing names beyond the common John, Jane, Joe, Jill etc and so if they have a weird one where I haven't heard someone pronounce it before correctly in front of me-I will just say

"Hey, for **insert my rider name here**?"

It really should just be that simple, every. time.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front.
> "Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> ...


that's not how you treat royalty , your suppose to roll out the red carpet for your royal highness .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess


Driver: _"I'm here to pick up somebody named Paxhole."_



sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm horrible with pronouncing names beyond the common John, Jane, Joe, Jill


Occurring more often in sanctuary states....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Driver: _"I'm here to pick up somebody named Paxhole."_
> 
> 
> Occurring more often in sanctuary states....


Nope, just a sellkatsell44 problem.

I never paid attention in school and learned phonics.

I'm surprised I can even string this sentence together as I (not kidding) slept through k-12.

And of course am now trying to finish college.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Long pick up earlier today. I took it because it was a 25 minute trip and it had been really slow. And I totally milked that long pick up by going exactly the speed limit on the highway in the far right lane. I get to the hotel, "Princess" is ready right out front.
> "Hi! My name is Ariel, what's your name?" I say with a smile.
> "You're supposed to tell me my name." says Princess, looking nervous for some reason.
> "That's not how it works, you can verify my identity by my license plate, car, and picture. And I gave you my name. I need you to say your name so that I know that I have the right passenger."
> ...


Sadly, our riders are getting the wrong info. They have our name, photo, vehicle and license plates. To tell them their names would provide the opportunity for someone to hijack the ride. The first thing they would try to do would be to change the destination address and get a free ride with the correct passenger calling you to find out where you are. Uber needs to communicate, educate and correct riders about the correct procedure.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Sadly, our riders are getting the wrong info. They have our name, photo, vehicle and license plates. To tell them their names would provide the opportunity for someone to hijack the ride. The first thing they would try to do would be to change the destination address and get a free ride with the correct passenger calling you to find out where you are. Uber needs to communicate, educate and correct riders about the correct procedure.


say my name is the dumbest thing ever, check the damn plate paxholes


----------

